# Fisher extreme V flashing redlight on fishtick HELP



## EWS

My fisher extreme v wont work.... fishtick is flashing red. I replaced the headlight harness, control harness and the fish stick still flashing.. checked all the wires for continuity and there are no breaks... I made sure triple checked all wires are hooked up correctly... Could it be one of the modules, either on the plow or the firewall.......


----------



## kimber750

Sounds like the smart lock is activated.


----------



## EWS

kimber750;1665520 said:


> Sounds like the smart lock is activated.


That's what I thought but this plow doesn't have it. It's a 2008.


----------



## EWS

I called the fisher dealer and they said if it flashes it is trying to communicate with the module but not getting a response. He said usually there's a break in wires. That the modules don't go bad that much.


----------



## kimber750

You can try a small screwdriver on the pins for the controller where the plow hooks to the truck, spread them open just a hair. Should be to small pins in between the main power pins. Make sure they are clean.


----------



## EWS

Checked them and checked for continuity


----------



## kimber750

It is controller, module or connection. If you are 100% it is not connection find a friend with same controller to try. Or a friend with a fleet flex plow and hook it to your truck.


----------



## EWS

Bought a new pc board and wire for the controller today. Still flashing. Do you think it's the module on the plow or the one on the firewall. All the lights are working running, high beams low beams


----------



## kimber750

The one on the plow.


----------



## Dawdy Services

EWS;1665519 said:


> My fisher extreme v wont work.... fishtick is flashing red. I replaced the headlight harness, control harness and the fish stick still flashing.. checked all the wires for continuity and there are no breaks... I made sure triple checked all wires are hooked up correctly... Could it be one of the modules, either on the plow or the firewall.......


Did you check the fuzes on the plow?


----------



## abbe

Talk about throwing parts at it batman.


----------



## Whiffyspark

EWS;1665548 said:


> Bought a new pc board and wire for the controller today. Still flashing. Do you think it's the module on the plow or the one on the firewall. All the lights are working running, high beams low beams


Stop throwing parts away and do some trouble shooting. Everyone is trying to help you and Youre ignoring it putting more money into it


----------



## Whiffyspark

And when you check continuity move then wires around as much as possible


----------



## Montego

*Flashing red light on controller*

Hi guys ..... New to this site. I have an 8.5' fisher extreme v blade. About 6 yrs old. Just bought a new 2015 chev 2500 series gas truck and installed brackets harness and blade. I've owned the plow since new and never had any difficulties until now. With my complete new harness on the truck side.... I hooked up the plow and it worked perfectly for a few minutes and then was stuck trying to go costantly. I assumed it was the main PWR solenoid however it was not. After running a series of tests and following threads on this site and speaking with fisher it was determined it was the 3 port module on the plow side. Replaced it and it worked great for a day. Went out this morning and the red light is flashing on my controller and I have no movement. New truck, complete new harness on truck side (it is a a 2 plug connection to the plow not a three) as well as a new module on plow side and relay. I have chkd every connection possible that I no of, all of my fuses, and have no corrosion anywheres to be seen and my fluid is good and clean and been changed last yr. Sorry for the length of post but I am trying to give all the info I can. Suggestions on where to go next?? Controller maybe? 3 port isolation module on truck side maybe? Not sure how to test those. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Montego

Did some reading and figured how to chk my controller.... All 4 wires seem to have continuity.....


----------



## snow207

Sounds like plow module or battery/control cable. Has your plow ever had the motor relay stick on (making the motor/pump run constantly)? We've had this happen on almost all of our XVs. If the driver doesn't unplug it immediately, the grille plugs get hot and the contacts can be ruined. Look in your grille plugs for signs of excessive heat/ melting. We've also had the truck side battery/control harness chafe (due to poor install) and break one of the small control wires in the loom (there are 2 small wires and 2 battery cables in this harness). Rarely, it can be the control or module. Check where your Fishstik plugs in, could be a pin is pushed out of the plug. The dealer can diagnose the plow module. 
Note: the isolation module on the firewall is only for (automatically) switching the headlights from truck to plow when you connect the plow. It doesn't involve plow functions, besides sending power to the controller...


----------

